# Newstart allowance - 104 weeks waiting period



## zombiecat (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi there, I've a question about my circumstances and whether I qualify for Newstart. 

I arrived in Australia in 2009, under a student visa and haven't left the country for more than 3 months, was wondering if that means that I've met the 104 weeks condition?
My family is pretty much dead so I've no family support nor an inheritance, just a little bit of savings, and might be out of work soon.

On the humanservices web page, the resident requirements is stated as:
"You must be an Australian resident and be in Australia for 104 weeks before you can get Newstart Allowance."

At first I thought it meant I need to be a PR for 104 weeks. But does it just mean I need to be a PR + been in Australia for 104 weeks.

Then I saw this on the Guide to Social Security Law Australia Gov website:

"Date of commencement of NARWP
A NARWP generally commences on the LATEST of the following dates:

the date the person arrived in Australia, OR
the date the person was granted permanent residence.
Generally the NARWP ends when a person has been an Australian resident and in Australia for 104 weeks. Previous periods of Australian residence can count towards the NARWP."

So does this mean I can apply for Newstart as a recent PR having been here since 2009 (under a student visa back then)? Thank you!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You qualify two years after becoming an Australian Perman Resident.


----------

